# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Another scam - supposedly SARS

## CLIVE-TRIANGLE

Good Day

We have attached to this email your tax report please download immediately and confirm is up to date.

The Electronic Tax Payment System� tax payment service is provided free by the South African Tax Department of the Treasury. After you've enrolled and received your credentials, you can pay any tax due to the Internal Revenue Service (IRS) using this system.

The National Treasury and SARS jointly publish tax statistics annually. These aggregated statistics are compiled from SARS�s registers of taxpayers and from tax returns. These statistics complement other published social and economic data. The statistics are finding wide use within government, business, academia and non-governmental organizations.

We welcome feedback on the publications and their use. Please email us on taxtatistics@sars.gov.za.

Thank You.
Boriana Hristova

SARS

----------


## Justloadit

Interesting that an Eastern European is working for SARS, or is this part of the new nuclear government plan?

----------


## Blurock

Please do not fall for this scam!

Liphadzi Phistos (TZN) <LiphadziP@dws.gov.za>

Good day

Please find a correspondence issued against your company. Kindly forward to your finance to respond or act as stated on the letter.  
Please respond within 24 hours to avoid imminent blacklisting and court summons.

SUMMON CORRESPONDENCE LETTER

Sincerely ,
SARS DEBT COLLECTOR. THE SOUTH AFRICAN REVENUE SERVICE
Regards

----------

